# Possible Jumping Horse Buy??



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oooooh, I like him! I don't think he looks heavy on the forehand at all. In that last video, he back is swinging and he moving along stretching into the bit nicely. He looks great in the jumping video. Did you go see him yet?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Oooooh, I like him! I don't think he looks heavy on the forehand at all. In that last video, he back is swinging and he moving along stretching into the bit nicely. He looks great in the jumping video. Did you go see him yet?


No I havent...  I really want to though!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I think he looks really stiff through his hind end, and I am not overly impressed with his jumping style, but that may just be how he is being ridden. If you do consider purchsing him I would have en exstensive prpe-purchase exam done. Something doesn't look right about the way he moves. It could be something as simple as he just needs to see a chiropractor, but something definitely doesn't look right.


----------



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with countercanter-- really stiff through the hind end. And I really don't like his jumping style--of course, that could get better with more training, but as it is, I really don't like what he's doing with his hind end over the fences. If he goes any higher I feel like he's going to have serious trouble and start hitting rails. Of course, if you don't want to go much higher, then that's fine. But I really would go have a good, thorough pre-purchase exam done. He's cute, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Kitty74 said:


> I agree with countercanter-- really stiff through the hind end. And I really don't like his jumping style--of course, that could get better with more training, but as it is, I really don't like what he's doing with his hind end over the fences. If he goes any higher I feel like he's going to have serious trouble and start hitting rails. Of course, if you don't want to go much higher, then that's fine. But I really would go have a good, thorough pre-purchase exam done. He's cute, but I'm just not sure.





countercanter said:


> I think he looks really stiff through his hind end, and I am not overly impressed with his jumping style, but that may just be how he is being ridden. If you do consider purchsing him I would have en exstensive prpe-purchase exam done. Something doesn't look right about the way he moves. It could be something as simple as he just needs to see a chiropractor, but something definitely doesn't look right.


I was noticing that to, but I wasnt to sure, and thank you for confirming that! It turns out I will probaly have to wait about 6 months until I get enough money for future care from my job :-(. And by then he will most likely be sold, and well, if im not certain about him I dont have much desire to drive 8 or 7 hours...!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Casey, my biggest concern is that he looks like a horse that needs a strong rider. As you're just starting out jumping, you may want to look for something that is a little more .... quiet? The rider's really inhibiting his jumping style, keeping him all gathered up so he just trails with his hind end. I suspect he gets really strong/high headed to fences. He looks of on the flat, much more loose, but I suspect even here they're riding shallow, trying not to encourage too much energy. I don't know your level, but being that you're newer to jumping, I don't know if a horse that needs a lot of control would be the right choice. 

As for his build... or any jumpers build.... You want an uphill build. It helps the horse rock back on it's hocks. Horses that are built down hill have a hard time balancing on the butt and getting that heavier front end off the ground.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

MudPaint said:


> Casey, my biggest concern is that he looks like a horse that needs a strong rider. As you're just starting out jumping, you may want to look for something that is a little more .... quiet? The rider's really inhibiting his jumping style, keeping him all gathered up so he just trails with his hind end. I suspect he gets really strong/high headed to fences. He looks of on the flat, much more loose, but I suspect even here they're riding shallow, trying not to encourage too much energy. I don't know your level, but being that you're newer to jumping, I don't know if a horse that needs a lot of control would be the right choice.
> 
> As for his build... or any jumpers build.... You want an uphill build. It helps the horse rock back on it's hocks. Horses that are built down hill have a hard time balancing on the butt and getting that heavier front end off the ground.


Thank you!! And Its gonna be a year or two till I get another horse.... :-|


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He definitely needs a very strong/confident rider to take control of him. Do you work with a trainer?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually really dislike his jump, but that may just be because his rider is limiting him by restricting his head and neck. He looks very tense (thus the general stiffness), and like his current training has made him a lot of horse. I would probably try to find something a little quieter to learn on.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Thank you!! And Its gonna be a year or two till I get another horse.... :-|



Well that gives you time to get some jumping lessons and save up some money for what you want.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

MudPaint said:


> Well that gives you time to get some jumping lessons and save up some money for what you want.


Actually, I do take jumping lessons, but my horse just is not made for jumping! Her thing is trails.. And some dressage... She (not quite hates) has no desire to jump, thats why im getting another horse  Oh, and there are no instructors that have jumping horses you can use!


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd lease him 1st


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Chief101 said:


> I'd lease him 1st


Thanks chief, but this was a year ago and I have since found another horse.


----------

